# Tad Storage Solution



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

Like most casual breeders, I started out keeping my tads separated in small containers which, in my case, were emptied baby food containers. This soon became a hassel with many containers to keep track of, move around and occasionally tip over.

My solution has been to use an inexpensive tackle box or storage box that I bought at Wal-Mart. I look for a box that has all symetrical compartments that are at least 1.5 inches in each dimension. The storage box shown has 24 compartments that are 2 inches in each dimension.

















Now it's easy to transport my tads from room to room and I've never knocked the box over. The tads seem to like it and grow hardy. When it comes time to clean the box, I just transfer the tads all together into a bowl. They seem OK together for a short period of time. I scrub the box and the dividers clean, add new treated water and then return the tads.

When the tads pop their front legs, I moved them into a transition container that I keep in my grow-out vivarium.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

They make a box just like that one but with removable dividers....you can take a couple out and make a larger area...a 2X2 or a 4X4..ect..


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I was just talking to another frogger about communal vs individually raising tads. 

Even though your solution appears to be individual, you are basically communally raising your tads. The water is shared (during water changes). Other solutions like the removable dividers share the water also.

The one downfall of this is if you have an issue with your tads (ex; fungus, bloat, etc...) you run the risk of all your tads getting the same problem. 

That is one of the reasons I stopped communally raising tads is because I would get fungus or something on 1 of them, and then all would have it. By raising them individually you eliminate the risk.

It is a good solution & one used by many. I just wanted to share my concerns and experience. 

Oh....one other thing, if you picked that up at Wal-mart there might be a good chance the container is made in China. I doubt it was ever designed for 'food' or anything like that. With all of the issues with strange things ending up in foods, plastics, drywall and other things from China I don't know if I would use it. Leaching is always mentioned when using plastics for raising tads....just something to think about.


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

This storage box does have 20 removable dividers. Having removable dividers makes for much easier cleaning. I have been using these plastic boxes for more than a year and have never lost a tad to any kind of chemical leaching. I've also never lost a tad to any kind of infection or fungus. Being a neat freak, I clean the box and change the water weekly. This keeps any fungus or bacteria at bay. I suppose for those that don't change tad water and just do top offs, this kind of setup would not be effective.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

although its practical, I personally feel that the tads do much better in a larger volume of water.


----------

